# Apps für Android TV (Steam, Uplay, Epic Game Launcher)



## BlackBetty466 (19. Mai 2020)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

in letzter Zeit zocke ich gerne von der Couch aus auf dem Fernseher. Da der Rechner ziemlich weit vom Wohnzimmer entfernt ist, nutze ich dafür einen Steam Link, was auch einwandfrei funktioniert.
Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir einen neuen Fernseher zu kaufen. Für Android TVs gibt es die Steam App, damit würde der Steam Link ja überflüssig, richtig?
Und gibt es vergleichbare Apps auch von anderen Anbietern, speziell Ubisoft / Uplay oder Epic? Alternativ könnte man die entsprechenden Spiele sicher irgendwie in Steam einbinden, aber wenn die anderen Plattformen eigene Apps anbieten, würde ich die dann auch gern nutzen.


----------

